# thaianum



## Stone (Feb 19, 2019)

4 (?) years from flask and still in their community pots





[url=https://postimg.cc/zLnN1rWc]

[/url]


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Feb 19, 2019)

Beautiful little flower.


----------



## HairBear73 (Feb 19, 2019)

I agree, beautiful


----------



## troy (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice!! Flower looks large compared to plant size


----------



## Guldal (Feb 19, 2019)

It's such a cute beautie! And the sight of the community pot makes one salivate...


----------



## Don I (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## naoki (Feb 19, 2019)

Nice growing, Mike! I have killed 4-5 of this species. I was guessing that my area isn't warm enough. Do you keep it fairly warm? With the clay pot, do you keep it fairly dry, or do you water them frequently?


----------



## Wendy (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice! I'd love to find this species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2019)

very cute


----------



## Stone (Feb 19, 2019)

naoki said:


> Nice growing, Mike! I have killed 4-5 of this species. I was guessing that my area isn't warm enough. Do you keep it fairly warm? With the clay pot, do you keep it fairly dry, or do you water them frequently?


Thanks Naoki and all,
Yes I keep them in the ''hot chamber'' Temps average about 20 to 30. It's also under lights and has a fan blowing strongly. I think the air is very important when you consider these thick leaved brachys grow in exposed habitats. A good hint for me is the succulent euphorbias growing next to the niveums leucos and even some concolors. I have a bit of experience growing succulent plants and that has helped my understanding with these paphs too. I water about every 2 days but it's quite dry by then. The other tip is not to repot unless really necessary so use a bony mix that dries fast. Better to water often than to wait too long for a moist mix to dry out. It works for me but there are probably other ways too.


----------



## naoki (Feb 20, 2019)

Thank you for the culture info, Mike!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 22, 2019)

I lost all my seedlings of this one finally. I think winters here are just too cold for it (down to 10 C or about 50 F). I love this species and that a nice one you've got flowering now.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice pot of plants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## masaccio (Feb 26, 2019)

Very cool !!


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 2, 2019)

Stone said:


> 4 (?) years from flask and still in their community pots


Excellent form! Beautiful


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 3, 2019)

A lovely pot of plants! Love to see mine in bloom someday. Thanks


----------



## GuRu (Aug 15, 2019)

I like this species very much and though I grow other brachies successfully over many years I wasn't succesful with this one. Also I'm impressed when you say '4 years from flask', so it's a fast grower under your conditions. Congrats


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 16, 2019)

Beautiful! 
What is in the potting mix?
Thanks


----------



## Stone (Aug 17, 2019)

Greenpaph said:


> Beautiful!
> What is in the potting mix?
> Thanks


Bark, stones, polystyrene, charcoal, shell grit. Equal parts more or less.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice job Mike.


----------



## GuRu (Aug 29, 2019)

GuRu said:


> I like this species very much and......I wasn't succesful with this one.



Since last weekend there's been running another try. Fingers crossed or thumbs pressed like we Germans say.


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 30, 2019)

My brachys seem to do pretty well in ambient temps in my Chicago apartment. They do like the air movement provided by my not-tight windows but the temps go down to high 40sF/low 50sF right in the windows in winter and as long as I keep them pretty dry, letting them dry out between waterings, they seem happy through the winter (not much growth, but hey, they're resting?) and the summer surge is noticeable. I do keep them watered plentifully all summer, until about Halloween. Would like to try P. thaianum and wonder if it's somehow very different? Your pot of them is utterly stunning.


----------

